# Civil PE Review (Link to free TAMU video presentations and notes)



## geomane (May 3, 2016)

Here's a link to some free videos and handouts.

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/PEreview.htm

They're dated, but I thought they were OK.


----------



## ptatohed (May 3, 2016)

I don't think these videos and handouts are limited to just breadth but, you're right, this material is pretty dated so any depth coverage that relies on older references may not be too relevant.  But there is still some useful AM and PM stuff in these archives.  I contacted one of the professors at TAMU once and asked if they would every be updating these videos/handouts and he told me not likely.


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Aug 7, 2021)

Although these materials are outdated, presentations and similar videos are now relevant to me.


----------



## LouisFalbo (Aug 7, 2021)

Great materials! I use sample presentations, and it gives me ideas and inspiration for preparing my presentations. Recently, I came across an interesting blog slidepeak.com/blog/types-of-presentations This helped me understand the difference between different types of presentations. I'll definitely use this knowledge to prepare for my college talks.


----------

